# Romania in a Motorhome - Our Guide



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

There is very little info on the forum about Romania (it doesn't even have its own section yet!) so I wanted to add a post I wrote for our blog which summarises our experiences there:

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/11/guide-to-visiting-driving-in-romania.html

I would really encourage anyone with any sense of adventure to visit because Europe is getting expensive and Romania (along with The Baltic States and Bulgaria) offer exceptional value for western travellers and experiences unrivalled within the EU. It also makes a great route down to Greece / Turkey as UK registered vans can't get insured fully comp for The Balakans.

While we have noted roads and driving as poor it would be easy to plan a route along the newer roads where standards are much better. Campsites are not just campsites but gateways into the local communities as they are usually in ex-pats back gardens!

If we can answer any questions we will try and do so.

All the best!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's definately on our list. I want to spend a winter in Greece so these countries will be handy.

I wish I could go tomorrow. Only been back home a couple of weeks or so and I'm already restless


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Addie, we've been looking at you lovely photos. What camera do you use?
thanks
Chris


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

bellabee said:


> Addie, we've been looking at you lovely photos. What camera do you use?
> thanks
> Chris


Thanks Chris, it's a Canon 500D with either a 17-85mm lens or a Sigma 30mm f1.4. Need some better lenses really but can't justify the cost just yet!


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I echo Sophie's enthusiasm for Romania, easily our favourite destination, and it reminds me we ought to go back there. Our first visit was pre EU membership, and it has changed a lot since then.

Our diaries and pics here: http://www.pippins.me.uk/2007 Romania/2007_index.htm

and

http://www.pippins.me.uk/Romania/2004_index.htm

our disastrous trip to Bulgaria is here:
http://www.pippins.me.uk/2005/2005_bulgaria.htm

Andy


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Adam and Sophie,

Thanks for the link and a useful write-up on the country. It sounds fascinating

Hope the Twin stood up to the roads ok. You must have clocked up some miles on this trip. 

We grounded our electric step in Spain this year and I've had to rebuild it with a new slightly slimmer fitting kit since our return


----------

